
Talk by Founder and CEO of Omniture - lionhearted
http://vimeo.com/8080459
======
wallflower
"A truly rich man is someone whose children runs into their arms even when
they're empty"

"My daughter one time said... We were leaving church, like a church party. We
were driving home, in the car. And she didn't want to go home. She was like 3
or 4 at the time. I don't want to go to Mommy's house. I don't want go to
Mia's house.

OK, we'll go to Daddy's house. OK.

We pulled into our house and she started freaking out crying. Why? She thought
my house was the office.

And that's when I realized I needed to start pulling back.

To step it up, be a baller at home"

-Josh James

------
vyrotek
Great video. Josh James is one very busy guy and I heard you should appreciate
every minute you can get with him.

Both the Omniture founders are super intelligent and family oriented guys.
John Pestana is one of our Investors and Advisors for our startup
(<http://www.IActionable.com>). We met him through the BoomStartup program
(<http://www.BoomStartup.com>). I've also had the chance to talk to Stephen
Liddle (the presenter at the start). He has lots of experience with complex
architectures.

I recommend you check out the other videos too -
[http://byuebusiness.blogspot.com/search/label/Entrepreneursh...](http://byuebusiness.blogspot.com/search/label/Entrepreneurship)

------
lionhearted
I'm 30 minutes into it right now, and wow. I normally don't watch videos, I
prefer to read, but there's lots of gold in here. Lots on how to keep up with
your family, research new subjects, build and sell companies, increase
sales... just really really good.

------
newmediaclay
I've always been obsessed with this talk. He's such a good, honest guy. When I
first saw it, I wrote up some thoughts here:
[http://clayschossow.com/2010/03/great-talk-by-
entrepreneur-j...](http://clayschossow.com/2010/03/great-talk-by-entrepreneur-
josh-james-founder-of-omniture/)

------
pcestrada
As a new father, the most important thing for me was how Josh demonstrated you
can succeed in the startup game and still maintain balance in your family
life.

------
ThomPete
Great great video. As a new father and a girlfriend who complains about me
working to hard that was inspiring.

------
brown9-2
Anyone know if the slides are posted anywhere? I'd like to see the list of
books and magazines that he refers to reading towards the 18:00 minute mark

------
revorad
This was posted here a few months ago. Since then, he's been one of my
favourite businessmen. This talk is gold.

